# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Sırada Son "Sarı Öküz" Var

## bozok

*Sırada Son "Sarı üküz" Var: Selimiye Kışlası'ndan Selimiye Rixos'a*


*Behiç Gürcihan*
*Açık İstihbarat*
*07.09.2008*



 

*Bundan sonra denilebilir ki; artık feda edilecek “sarı öküz” kaldı mı?* 

*Kaldı arkadaşlar.* 

Bir tane daha var. *Mutabakatın izini sürmek istiyorsanız, Selimiye’yi takip edin.* 

Bir seneyi geçti uyaralı. Birilerinin Selimiye’yi otel yapma projesi olduğunu, 1. Ordu’yu taşıyacaklarını fakat *‘iç direnç’* nedeniyle projenin bir türlü raftan indirilmediğini, bu yüzden *2008 YAş’ının beklendiğini…*

Geçenlerde bu projenin işaret fişeği *bir havanla atıldı...*

Meşhur hikayeyi bilirsiniz: Hani bir öküz sürüsü varmış, çevredeki birkaç aslanın asla erişemediği.Sonra bir gün, aslanlardan biri bir hinlik düşünmüş ve sürü başına gidip, “*Biz aslında sizi rahatsız etmek istemiyoruz ama şu sarı öküz çok dikkatimizi çekiyor; onu verirseniz siz de kurtulursunuz, biz de rahatlarız”* demiş. Sürünün önde gelenleri toplanıp *“sürünün ali menfaatleri adına”* sarı öküzü kurban etmişler.Tabii kısa bir süre sonra benzer bir bahaneyle kapılarına dayanıp başka bir kurban isteyene kadar…”üli menfaatler adına” kurban vermede öyle bir noktaya gelinmiş ki, sürü küçülmüş ve sonunda aslanlara tamamen yem olmuş. O son anda, aslanlara sürekli kurban vererek kurtulacağını zanneden sürü liderleri, *“Biz bu savaşı ne zaman kaybettik?”* sorusuna cevap aramış. Ve bu savaşı “*sarı öküzü verdikleri gün”* kaybettiklerini anlamışlar.

Peki biz “sarı öküzü” ne zaman verdik? 

ABD; ancak üçlü bir anahtar sistemiyle ateşlenen bir füzenin vurabileceği Muavenet Zırhlısı’nı vurup *kaza süsü verdiğinde* ve buna *gıkımız çıkmayıp* _“teselli hediyesi”_ olarak 2-3 eski gemiyi kabÃ»l ettiğimizde mi? 

Yoksa, Kunuri’de *NATO’ya gireceğiz diye* bin evladımızı şehit verdiğimizde mi? 

Aslanlar, bizdeki tutarsızlığı, milli politikadan yoksunluğu ne zaman keşfetti sizce? “*AB, Atatürk’ün muasır medeniyetler hedefine uygun bir hedeftir”* deyip, daha sonra da bölücü terörü desteklediği için ondan şikayet etmeye başladığımızda mı? 

Yoksa, üniversitede türban konusunda *taraf olurken*, söz konusu Apo olunca, *“Biz bu konuda duygusalız”* diye *köşeye çekilince mi?* 

Devlet politikasına müdahil olmanın en meşrÃ» ve etkili yolu olan MGK, _“derin devlet”_ ile özdeşleştirenlerin kampanyasıyla etkisizleştirilirken sesini çıkarmayanların ; *internetten bildiri yayımlayarak siyaset yaptıklarını zannetmesi* mi cesaretlendirdi sizce aslanları? 

Yoksa, askerinin başına çuval geçiren ülkenin büyükelçisini makamında kabÃ»l edip; *bağımsızlık gününe askeri bandomuzu yolladığımız gün müydü sarı öküzü feda ettiğimiz gün?* 

Belki de makam masasında; askerinin başına çuval geçiren ABD askerini kutsayan *“The American Soldier”* kitabını biblo gibi tutan kifayetsizlerin sorunsuz terfi ettirildiğini görünce aslanlar, *“Demek ki bu aslan da bizden,sarı öküzü umursamaz”* dediler kıs kıs gülerek…

Bu fütursuzluk, ülkedeki gizli-açık NATO üslerini nükleer bomba deposuna dönüştürdü belki de? Bu yüzden Küba krizinde ABD ile Rusya, Türkiye’deki _“Jüpiter füzeleri”_ üzerinden pazarlık yaptı da *ruhumuz duymadı.*

Türk Telekom, *Arap görünümlü İngilizlere* armağan edilirken sesini çıkarmayanların en hassas bilgileri, belgeleri her *Taraf’*a saçılınca o yüzden hiç kimse şaşırmadı. 

Vakit gazetesinin _“Onbaşı bile olamayacak generaller”_ yazısına yüzlerce general dava açarken *Hilmi Bey dava açmadı.* Soranlara da *“*_O kadar gizemi olsun genelkurmay başkanlarının”_ dedi. Her fırsatta bu siteye *“soldan”* dava açtıran Hilmi Bey..*Kasaptaki ete soğan doğramayan, baştaki çuvala ses çıkarmayan gizem abidesi “bilge asker”.*

Tabi aslanlar farkındaydı “sertifikalı kaynakçının” da bir şeyi değiştirmeyeceğinin. Biz de farkındaydık, 3 sene önce sürüyü, “*Arkadaşlar, şiir dönemi bitti; ninni dönemi başlıyor”* diye uyarırken. İnanmak tercih edildi…Sonra bir baktık; “*Hani her şey güzel olacaktı paşam?*” diye manşet atılıyor. Bazıları _“sosyal statü”_ gerekçesi ile tahliye edilirken, bazı generaller, _(Genelkurmay açıklamasındaki ifadeyle, “gözaltına alınan bazı şAHISLAR_*)* *“sosyal statülerinden dolayı” içeride!*

Bazıları ise, *“sosyal statülerine göre”* ya Renault Laguna’da, ya Volvo’da, yada şu meşhur *Audi’*de…

_(Sahi biz en fazla şehidi kimin döneminde verdik?)_

Bundan sonra denilebilir ki; artık feda edilecek “sarı öküz” kaldı mı? 

*Kaldı arkadaşlar.* 

Bir tane daha var. *Mutabakatın izini sürmek istiyorsanız, Selimiye’yi takip edin.* 

Bir seneyi geçti uyaralı. Birilerinin Selimiye’yi otel yapma projesi olduğunu, 1. Ordu’yu taşıyacaklarını fakat *‘iç direnç’* nedeniyle projenin bir türlü raftan indirilmediğini, bu yüzden *2008 YAş’ının beklendiğini…*

Geçenlerde bu projenin işaret fişeği *bir havanla atıldı.* 

“Hedef Selimiye’ydi” diye manşet attı Cumhuriyet. Daha doğrusu hedef, Selimiye’nin taşınmasına direnç oluşturacak ‘iç bürokrasiydi’. Bu havanla, küresel plan ve onun yerli temsilcisi AKP hükümeti ile senkron kadroların “*Selimiye çok şehir içinde, terör saldırılarına maruz kalabilir”* cümlesini kurup devamını getirmelerinin önü açıldı. Türk Ordusu’nu yeri geldiğinde Bestler Vadisi’nde, yeri geldiğinde Selimiye’nin koridorlarında sırtlarında taşıyan*genç subayların* ( _Mustafa Balbay’ın manşetindeki, Türk toplumundan bihaber, siyaset cahili yaşlı cuntacıları kastetmiyorum)_ *manevi direncinde bir gedik açıldı.* şimdi bu açılan gedikten yükleniyor pragmatist tezler*. Selimiye’nin ne anlama geldiğini, Osmanlı saraylarının tam karşı yakasında, İstanbul’un göz bebeğinde bir ordu olmasının anlamını küçümsemeye çalışan cahil tezler…*

Sonra söylemedi demeyin, *“Hani her şey güzel olacaktı Paşa’m*” gibi akla zarar manşetler atmayın. 

*Bir 3-5 sene sonra “Selimiye Rixos”u görürseniz, bilin ki biz “Sarı öküzü” yıllar önce vermiştik.* 





*Kaynak:* Behiç Gürcihan-Açık İstihbarat

----------

